# SVA DNA 40 Squonker



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Ah, ok. I see. Thanks Uncle Rob. That price though........



Yip not cheap but oh so awesome! I have a feeling this is going to be one awesome Mod! And if we are talking about price please don't ask me about the brand new SVA DNA40 Squonker leaving Italy for Durban tomorrow!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (9/8/15)

Pictures?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip not cheap but oh so awesome! I have a feeling this is going to be one awesome Mod! And if we are talking about price please don't ask me about the brand new SVA DNA40 Squonker leaving Italy for Durban tomorrow!


How did you get that,you got connections to the family?


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)

Genosmate said:


> How did you get that,you got connections to the family?



I was really lucky... I'm on a secret squonker group on FB and the advert came up and I responded in under two minutes and 2 out of the 4 had gone already so I got 3rd choice. And mine is third from the left.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Genosmate (9/8/15)

Nice Rob....Now you just need a Lukkos as well


----------



## Christos (9/8/15)

@Rob Fisher for that price I would buy myself a small milling machine and make the mod myself. Although I would probably buy it too. My wife would probably not cook for me for a week though.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)

Genosmate said:


> Nice Rob....Now you just need a Lukkos as well



I do need one John... I'm waiting for the new lists to open... but I'm not gonna rush it and will want the perfect wood!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)

And I also want to see if a regulated squonker makes that much of a difference as well... not sure how my 1Ω Coil in my REO can be beaten for flavour which is where my happy place is... but the journey has to continue...

I'm also getting the dual coil wide open airflow and cloud blowing vape as well... not all the time but nice for a change and the different flavours actually enhance my Tropical Ice vape when I change back to it after playing with other juices... so it's an all round win.


----------



## Genosmate (9/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I also want to see if a regulated squonker makes that much of a difference as well... not sure how my 1Ω Coil in my REO can be beaten for flavour which is where my happy place is... but the journey has to continue...
> 
> I'm also getting the dual coil wide open airflow and cloud blowing vape as well... not all the time but nice for a change and the different flavours actually enhance my Tropical Ice vape when I change back to it after playing with other juices... so it's an all round win.


I'm sure they are going to be great mods,very well made and well designed.The Lukkos is a gem but like you I'd only want the 'right one'.
Trouble with me as you know is that the regulated story is wasted.I really only like Ekowool or Ceramic Wicks in RDA's and just about given up on RTA's.Some of the new tanks with commercial coils suit me fine though.But even on a subox anything over about 25 watts is too hot.I think KISS fits me perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (9/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I was really lucky... I'm on a secret squonker group on FB and the advert came up and I responded in under two minutes and 2 out of the 4 had gone already so I got 3rd choice. And mine is third from the left.
> 
> View attachment 33198
> View attachment 33199
> ...


Stunning. Great to have the different size trays.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/15)

Genosmate said:


> I think KISS fits me perfectly.



And I think I may be the same but need to scratch that vaping journey itch.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/15)

My first DNA Squonker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/15)

@Rob Fisher Could you invite me to the SP on facebook please


Rob Fisher said:


> squonker group on FB


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/10/15)

DoubleD said:


> @Rob Fisher Could you invite me to the SP on facebook please



Sure thing! But be warned... you will get major FOMO!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure thing! But be warned... you will get major FOMO!


I can just imagine


----------

